# Lacquering Alloy wheels



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've just painted by winter alloys. They are finished in Audi titanium. Its a non metallic colour. The question is should i lacquer them or rather do i need to lacquer them ? I want to keep the Matt finish should would use a Matt lacquer.

What would you go for ?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

There are matting agents to add to lacquer - but I would advise you do test cards first as the more you add the more matt it becomes.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

This is how they look straight from the rattle can,










I want to keep the same finish. I'm not sure if the lacquer will add any protection in terms of durability and resistance to chips.

I'm happy with the finish as it is so the lacquer is just for added protection.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

they look nice:thumb:

which rattle can did you use? is it a base coat?

im not sure if you can get matt lacquer in a can off the shelf so you may have to get some made up. if you use normal lacquer you will loose the finish though

you could put a sealant on them and see how they go ?

Dan


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I've just painted by winter alloys. They are finished in Audi titanium. Its a non metallic colour. The question is should i lacquer them or rather do i need to lacquer them ? I want to keep the Matt finish should would use a Matt lacquer.
> 
> What would you go for ?


you need a matt clear to seal the base colour off.
Don't know about matt in rattle cans, but we use a 2k matt clear at work on all the matt Audi wheels and it dries as a true matt finish.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

AFAIK what is in rattle cans is not solvent resistant so if you accidentally spilt petrol on them it could well take the paint off. The proper 2 pack clear finishes will almost certainly be required.

There is stuff in a can that has a mechanism to get the two parts to mix together and once done you use the lot in one session.

A quick google turned up this site

http://www.wheelpaints.co.uk/Aerosol-Clearcoat-Primers/2K-Matt-Clearcoat-Aerosol.Html


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I can get matt lacquer halfords sell it, as does the paint factor where I got the grey made up. 2k is an option but bare in mind I have no air fed mask and paint in a single garage, I don't want to die either  I've used ordinary lacquer in the past and haven't had to worry about spilling petrol on them.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

XRDAN said:


> they look nice:thumb:
> 
> which rattle can did you use? is it a base coat?
> 
> Dan


It's paint mixed to audi titanium, it's the colour they paint the black edition wheels, any local paint factor should be able to mix it for you.

It's standard halfords grey primer, 3 coats of sanded between, then three coats of titanium. Lacquer, after the replies I think will be 2-3 coats.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Colour code is L8AU for anyone that wants to know.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

robdcfc said:


> Colour code is L8AU for anyone that wants to know.


He's right :thumb:


----------



## nam1989 (Sep 1, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> you need a matt clear to seal the base colour off.
> Don't know about matt in rattle cans, but we use a 2k matt clear at work on all the matt Audi wheels and it dries as a true matt finish.


what's the flash off time for 2k matt? thanks


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

nam1989 said:


> what's the flash off time for 2k matt? thanks


We flash them of for about five mins..:thumb:


----------

